

ThinkPad Time Machine? - pwnna
http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-time-machine

======
Zak
The general design of this machine is pretty exciting except for the 16:10
screen. Taller, or at least squarer is generally better for text-oriented
tasks like programming. Lenovo probably can't easily offer a 4:3 screen on a
low-volume model like this proposal would be, but there are suitable 3:2
panels on the market, and that would be better.

